# October Releases



## DItheringFool (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm trying not to be impatient...but I was wondering if we could get a status on the next couple of adventures in the subscription.

And yes, I agree that a quality product is better than a rushed one, but I'm still curious and would rather be informed than left guessing.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 25, 2007)

The 8th adventure is in layout and on track to come out before the end of the month. Beyond that I can't right now say with certainty, though my hope is to be able to put out the remaining adventures one each per month. The saga unfortunately will likely not be done by the end of the year, but we do intend to finish the whole series; don't worry about that.

There's a slight problem, though, because the original subscriptions were for 'one year,' as opposed to 'until all 12 adventures are out,' so any adventures that come out after the end of the year won't be automatically delivered to the people who subscribed early, and due to the set-up of the pdf stores, it's hard for us to track down just who those people are to manually send the adventures to. 

We'll figure it out, though. Hopefully there are few people whose games we're disrupting with our delay. I don't _like_ being late, but I remind myself that Dungeon's first adventure path took over a year to come out, and it was only 10 adventures long.

Plus, just between you, me, and the internet, I hear high-level stat blocks are a pain in the *** to write. 

Just curious, are you playing the saga? Where are you so far?


----------



## DItheringFool (Oct 25, 2007)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Just curious, are you playing the saga? Where are you so far?



Thanks for the update! Again I wasn't trying to be pushing, just anxious because reading them is one of the highlights of my month.

My group is about halfway through Red Hand of Doom. We're discussing our next campaign and WotBS is in the running.  We are not moving to 4e so the more 3.5 goodness we can get our hands on the better!

Since I have your attention - didn't you enter the Paizo Gamemastery Open Call?  If so, did you make it to round 2? I would love to see your treatment!


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 25, 2007)

I am in round 2, but I had to finish up editing of O Wintry Song of Agony first, so now I've just got a week to write my entry in round 12. In it, Red Raven are the enigmatic last words of a high-level adventurer who died of old age after a lifetime of corrupt politics and marital strife. The heroes set out to discover the meaning of this phrase, eventually tracing it to a treasure hoard that consists of nothing but magical sleds.


----------



## FunkBGR (Oct 25, 2007)

RangerWickett -

Ha! And I suppose the treasure is hidden in a faraway palace named Xanadu?

 - Funk


----------



## joela (Oct 27, 2007)

*Collected*



			
				RangerWickett said:
			
		

> The saga unfortunately will likely not be done by the end of the year, but we do intend to finish the whole series; don't worry about that.
> 
> There's a slight problem, though, because the original subscriptions were for 'one year,' as opposed to 'until all 12 adventures are out,'




Ryan, has E.N. Publishing determined if it's going to assemble and sell WotBS as a compendium similar to what Paizo did with its Shackled City AP? If so -- and with the above delay -- is there an approximate date? It's looking like WotBS will be my choice to run after my players' PCs get kicked out of Sharn in my Eberron campaign sometime next year. NOTE: Definitely no plans to switch to DnD 4e. Maybe 5e


----------



## dpmcalister (Nov 1, 2007)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> There's a slight problem, though, because the original subscriptions were for 'one year,' as opposed to 'until all 12 adventures are out,' so any adventures that come out after the end of the year won't be automatically delivered to the people who subscribed early, and due to the set-up of the pdf stores, it's hard for us to track down just who those people are to manually send the adventures to.



Maybe a little too much work, but how about sending out an "update" product to all subscribers telling them about the situation and asking them to email you with their details so you can have an up-to-date list for when (if?) the subscription runs out before all the adventures are released?

Like I said, maybe too much work, but you never know.

Personally, I'm waiting for all the adventures to be released before running the campaign (that and we're storming through Living Greyhawk while we can )


----------

